# Elos Midi 36 Gallon with Sump - Since 06/08/2015



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I stated my 1st real reef tank almost 2 months ago. I should've started the thread much earlier. Oh well. Any suggestions are welcomed.le? 

Everything now seems to be ok except my mummy eye. Seems that when turbo snail moves over the mummy eye, it left a trace somehow effecting the coral. Is it possible? or it is something else is doing it. Other LPS are doing great. only the ones without the polyp seems to be bothered. I ordered a red beam flashlight. Hopefully, in a few days I would be able to find what's going on at night. 

Also, would like to hear your advice on the stocklist I have here. I added a orange spotted goby a few days ago, only found him being fiercely attacked by blenny. Eventually, he died due to stress and wound. The blenny is crazy and attacked my hand when I get close to the rock.  any suggestions?

Stock list

2 Ocellaris Clownfish
1 Six line Wrasse
1 Banggai Cardinalfish
1 bi-colour Blenny
1 Blue Chromis
1 cleanner shrimp
1 Emerald Crab
Hermit Crabs
12 different kind snails

Corals
Toadstool Leather
Devil's Hand Leather
Green Star polyp
Plate Coral
Duncanopsammia Coral
Frogspawn
Torch Coral
Mummy eye
Dragon eye Zoa
Watermelon Zoa
Colony Polyp, Yellow


Equipment List

Elos midi 36 Galon with sump
Naptune System with PH and temp probe + ATO
Radion XR30W 2nd Gen
Vortech Mp40
Tunze nanostream 6055
Elos Ps200 skimmer
Titanium Heater
Stock Return Pump 526GPH


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks very nice!

Where did you get the Elos tank from?


----------



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

I bought it from a friend. He said he imported from Italy.  I think they do sell it in the States.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice tank!!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

